# Setups for snow blowers on trucks



## Mike247 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 96 Chevy 3500 dump truck with a tornado spreader on it. I'm trying to figure out how to put a snow blower on the truck as well. I have the small toro snow blowers with the rubber blades. I was going to move spreader over but I was told it wouldn't be equal weight so just trying to pick done brains and see if anyone had this issue. Any feedback would be helpful, especially pics. Thanks and good luck this winter season.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've got a boss Vbx 8000 in my 8' bed, and I'm able to fit my toro 418 between the salter and the cab


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Strap her to the hood! Depends on how your setup looks? Got any pics to give us a better idea?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BossPlow2010;2096101 said:


> I've got a boss Vbx 8000 in my 8' bed, and I'm able to fit my toro 418 between the salter and the cab


That's irrelevant. You're comparing your spreader to his, and they're two completely different animals.

Op put air bags in your rear. Dual path, so you can put different amounts of pressure in each side and equal out the balance.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I made a SS frame that bolts to the back of my old polycaster.
Still allows the plastic cover (covers chain) and spinner assembly to come off.
Only downfall to my design is that the sander will not slide out and then stand on end like Fisher designed because the frame would be in the way. I remove it in the off season and leave it on the truck all winter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

How far would you need to slide the spreader over to make the snowblower sit next to it? If you're only moving it a few inches then I wouldn't worry, if you scoot it a 18" over then you'll have a totally different situation for weight distribution.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Harleyjeff;2096277 said:


> That's irrelevant. You're comparing your spreader to his, and they're two completely different animals.
> 
> Op put air bags in your rear. Dual path, so you can put different amounts of pressure in each side and equal out the balance.


I'm comparing a v box to anoher v box, I'd say my post is much more reasonable that having him put air bags in his truck and sliding the salter over.
Also his post doesn't say the length of the dump.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BossPlow2010;2096551 said:


> I'm comparing a v box to anoher v box, I'd say my post is much more reasonable that having him put air bags in his truck and sliding the salter over.
> Also his post doesn't say the length of the dump.


But your spreader has different dimensions than his does. He can put in a set of air bags in the back for 200.00 and move the spreader completely over to one side if he wants and still ride level.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This PS member came up with a pretty good solution.
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2034533&postcount=6510


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Why not a luggage rack put into your reese hitch. I have done this before. Just have to remove blower before spreading salt, and when not salting you will need to remember that it is back there so you do not back into anything


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1HOTCAT;2096581 said:


> Why not a luggage rack put into your reese hitch. I have done this before. Just have to remove blower before spreading salt, and when not salting you will need to remember that it is back there so you do not back into anything


Because on most spreaders the spinner covers the area where he would put the rack in his hitch.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF;2096580 said:


> This PS member came up with a pretty good solution.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2034533&postcount=6510


Can't really see how he's got those mounted, but that's a pretty slick idea! Thank God I don't do walks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2096598 said:


> Can't really see how he's got those mounted, but that's a pretty slick idea! Thank God I don't do walks.


These may enlighten you....
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2034612&postcount=6514

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=2050395&postcount=6553


----------



## thenemomachine (Sep 23, 2011)

We carry 2 blowers.


----------



## thenemomachine (Sep 23, 2011)

No problems yet.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

thenemomachine;2096863 said:


> No problems yet.
> View attachment 149650


It is hard to tell from the pics, how do you have those blowers attached?


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Just go get some 1 inch wide by 1/8 thick, 2 feet long metal. Either have a shop bend it, or if you have a touch bend it yourself. Make two straps that go up over the lip and into the salt box, secure it to the salter, then have the remainder of the metal going out the back of the box, going downward with a hook bend at the end of it to hang the blower from. Use bungies to secure blower to salter.


----------



## LogansLawnCare (Aug 3, 2007)

1HOTCAT;2096923 said:


> Just go get some 1 inch wide by 1/8 thick, 2 feet long metal. Either have a shop bend it, or if you have a touch bend it yourself. Make two straps that go up over the lip and into the salt box, secure it to the salter, then have the remainder of the metal going out the back of the box, going downward with a hook bend at the end of it to hang the blower from. Use bungies to secure blower to salter.


Cool thanks!


----------

